# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Anyone here a Django dev?

## presence

I need a website set up.

Will need authentication to view certain pages.

I have a script that creates buy/sell signals; I'd like to run this on my home machine and host the signal on the cloud; maybe pythonanywhere.com

clients would then lease access to the signals. 


I need a front page; it will have 3 links

open soure
discussion
signals

the signals page will describe each signal and allow for a payment protocol preferably in bitcoin


Anyone here at rpf have the skills and some spare time?

My budget isn't huge; maybe a few hundred dollars and I'd like to pay in bitcoin.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Dang, and I came here expecting a thread about this guy:

----------


## presence

actually that is who Django framework is named after

----------

